# Finally got GH



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I finally got accepted by grub hub. Ill probably test it out one night next week. @MontcoUberDriver did they put you on yet?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

mch said:


> I finally got accepted by grub hub. Ill probably test it out one night next week. @MontcoUberDriver did they put you on yet?


Yes. I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

still wating for two months..also wating on DD :frown:


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Let the cowbell ring forth and summon a driver from the heavens!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Let the cowbell ring forth and summon a driver from the heavens!!!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

You're about 5 years too late. Enjoy the $3 orders.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

People still get $3 GH offers? It’s been $6 min here for a while now.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> People still get $3 GH offers? It's been $6 min here for a while now.


$3 is usually for "add ons" here.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> People still get $3 GH offers? It's been $6 min here for a while now.


I haven't seen a stand-alone GrubHub offer for less than $8 in quite some time.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I haven't seen a stand-alone GrubHub offer for less than $8 in quite some time.


Yea $6 is the absolute minimum for GH here ($0 tip). That's why I thought it was a weird comment about $3 orders.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> People still get $3 GH offers? It's been $6 min here for a while now.


Depends on market
Im here down in Texas we still get 3$ orders and adds is 2$ bucks.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

$104 GH total rev tonight, 3 hour block. Redeeming night for such a slow week.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In my market DD been flooding drivers and offering low offers. Been hitting GH heavy the last 3 weeks never seen an offer lower than $7. Same with the add ons.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*Finally got GH*

:biggrin:


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

At one point in the beginning of the pandemic the minimum was $9, about 2 months later it was dropped to $8, now the minimum is $7, add ons are low ballers.


----------



## DresaUMD (Jul 16, 2020)

I did my first GH 1 hour block today since I was worried about the UE tipping situation. First delivery 20 bucks. Rejected a couple, last one 14 bucks, hour over. Loving it. Signing up for a bunch more blocks and will probably move UE to reserve income outside scheduled blocks.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

DresaUMD said:


> I did my first GH 1 hour block today since I was worried about the UE tipping situation. First delivery 20 bucks. Rejected a couple, last one 14 bucks, hour over. Loving it. Signing up for a bunch more blocks and will probably move UE to reserve income outside scheduled blocks.
> 
> View attachment 503186


Welcome to the club, gh has always been my priority app followed by ubercheats then crapdash.


----------



## DresaUMD (Jul 16, 2020)

rideshareapphero said:


> Welcome to the club, gh has always been my priority app followed by ubercheats then crapdash.


I just got my card 2 days ago, so it was great timing all around. The only annoying thing is that I have to drive south about 20 minutes to get into the region, but small potatoes all things considered.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mch said:


> I finally got accepted by grub hub. Ill probably test it out one night next week. @MontcoUberDriver did they put you on yet?


One tip @mch . You hear many saying to stay away from Order&Pay orders. As an alternative view I take a lot of them.

They often pay well.
The key is pulling over and ordering the food over the phone.
If you do step 2 the order will be ready when you get there and you can pay and go.
Some places take a ridiculously long time. Just learn which are reasonable and stick to those.
The key is don't go to the restaurant and then order. You'll Wait forever. Don't listen to the crybabies that say it's not worth it, they just don't understand how to do it. Thursday night I took my first three offers O&P: $31, $22, $21. I ordered #2 will delivering #1 and took #3 while delivering #2. $74 in 1hour and 45 minutes. It's worth a little extra effort, I'll take that any day.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> One tip @mch . You hear many saying to stay away from Order&Pay orders. As an alternative view I take a lot of them.
> 
> They often pay well.
> The key is pulling over and ordering the food over the phone.
> ...


Thanks Seamus Ill definitely keep this in mind.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Don't listen to the crybabies that say it's not worth it, they just don't understand how to do it.


Anything is worth it if the pay is right. Will I drive 20 miles to a restaurant to pick up? Generally, no. If it's a $50 ping will I? Yeah. Will I pick up at restaurants in downtown areas with no parking? Generally, no. If it's a $30 ping, though, I'll park 10 blocks away and walk. Everything has a price. It just has to be worth the extra hassle. Fortunately with GrubHub, you know up front whether or not it is worth the extra hassle. You don't have to take the job and then hope that somebody will voluntarily choose to make it worth your while.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

mch said:


> I finally got accepted by grub hub. Ill probably test it out one night next week. @MontcoUberDriver did they put you on yet?


Grubhub has been nice to me since beginning a few days ago. No offers less than $9-even the short ones. And the app is nice.


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

mch said:


> I finally got accepted by grub hub. Ill probably test it out one night next week. @MontcoUberDriver did they put you on yet?


Grub hub??!!! Keep pinching extra rustic pennies with more food public service apps lol


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sinansd said:


> Grub hub??!!! Keep pinching extra rustic pennies with more food public service apps lol


Im hoping Lyft comes out with a food app. I'd love the opportunity to have the privilege to partner with Lyft to deliver food.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> Welcome to the club, gh has always been my priority app followed by ubercheats then crapdash.


I honestly thought I was the only driver with the same ranking. In my market (Maryland, not Baltimore or DC) nearly every offer on GH is over $10, in 2 months with DD I have received exactly 2 offers over $10. It's a no-brainer for me, and on a weekend night I don't even bother to turn on DD.


----------



## Sinansd (Dec 2, 2017)

mch said:


> Im hoping Lyft comes out with a food app. I'd love the opportunity to have the privilege to partner with Lyft to deliver food.


Bro ! Go up and work with better services like this shown below and not down with another shitty public service one loool.
Well not with Steve banana though!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mch said:


> Im hoping Lyft comes out with a food app. I'd love the opportunity to have the privilege to partner with Lyft to deliver food.


I loled! :roflmao:


----------

